# Racoon Bait



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I've been playing with a few recipes for my DP Raccoon traps. I think I have come up with a "winning bait". So, if any of you are chasing these Phesant eating suckers I'm giving it out. I call it "**** Candy" 

Ingredients:
3 lb. bag dry cat food.
1 bag of mini marshmallows
1 small box of jello (I use black cherry, or raspberry)
1/4C. molasses

In large mixing bowl add cat food, and marshmallows.
Add jello to 1C. boiled water, and stir until dissolved. Add in the molasses and stir until mixed well.
Pour the jello, and molasses into the bowl and mix until blended.

I spoon the mixture into a big coffee can and place in a cold area.

I spoon the mix into the bottom of the trap, set the trigger, fill it up to the top, and its done. 

With this recipe, I caught 23 Raccoons in a weeks time, with only a dozen traps. Give it a try, and let me know how you've done.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good bear bait (of course increasing the volume). Good job with the raccoons!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Any special rules for raccoons? The only thing I find in the furbearer guide is this...

Raccoon
The Department of Agriculture regulates
the possession of live raccoons.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great recipe. I'm adding 2 cups of flour to this and making cookies.

thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you use cat food you will also get cats and dogs. Peanut butter works great as a bait if you need to avoid catching the neighbors cats.


-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Peanut butter and chocolate, will keep cats out, and the ***** love it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Peanut butter and chocolate, will keep cats out, and the ***** love it.


I don't know whose cats you guys are talking about,but my cat loves peanut butter and I have to put any chocolate where she can't find it. She ate half a reeses and was sick for a week. And guess who gets to clean it up? It aint my blushing bride-O,- Ever get out of bed and step in a pile of cat vomit? Aghhhh.
Ya I know shoot her, ha, I would have to go off the grid!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I had one years ago that liked carrots, It swam too, and took fish from our pond that were about half as big as she was. She had her own chair in my shop, and no one was allowed to sit in it. That got a little weird a few times. She also went for walks and took commands like a dog. Coolest cat I have ever seen.

There is not much worse than a sick cat............


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've always used Hostess Pink Snowballs. I think the coconut smell carries a ways drawing them in though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We used smelt caught during the spring run in Lake Michigan and then frozen, 36 to a bag. Didn't have DP traps then.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Any special rules for raccoons? The only thing I find in the furbearer guide is this...
> 
> Raccoon
> The Department of Agriculture regulates
> the possession of live raccoons.


Page 8 of the furbearer guidebook: "You do not need a license to hunt, harvest or trap coyote, muskrat, raccoon, red fox or striped skunk."

Still seems ambiguous to me, but it makes it sound like they're treated like other varmints.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Page 8 of the furbearer guidebook: "You do not need a license to hunt, harvest or trap coyote, muskrat, raccoon, red fox or striped skunk."


Its been decades since I trapped anything but raccoons around our chicken coop... but I'm surprised to see "red fox" on the list of things no license is required for.

-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Its been decades since I trapped anything but raccoons around our chicken coop... but I'm surprised to see "red fox" on the list of things no license is required for.
> 
> -DallanC


And there are lots of them in some places.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

We just used regular marshmallows in a dp trap. Didn't seem like a wonder bait of any sort, but we still caught 'em.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

I live in an apartment in PG, so I can't really trap raccoons here. Where would be a good place to start to look?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good bait. A friend of mine swears by burnt popcorn.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

You can buy "**** Candy" at Montgomery in Ogden and it works when nothing else does. Caught many a ****.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

bezog said:


> I live in an apartment in PG, so I can't really trap raccoons here. Where would be a good place to start to look?


I don't have any great recommendations for ya, but I will say that ya should pick somewhere close enough that ya can check the trap daily while it is set. Even though I don't care too much about *****, suffering is suffering and they should be dispatched the same day they're caught. I knew some fellas down to the south end of this state that would set coyote traps way out in the boonies and check em maybe once a week. Being trapped for that long the dogs will either starve slowly or chew their own leg off to get away. Not sure which is worse.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

From the Utah Furbearer Guidebook:

All traps and trapping devices must be
checked, and any animals removed, at least
once every 48 hours. The only exception is if
you are using the following types of traps,
which must be checked, and have any animals
removed, every 96 hours:
• Killing traps that strike the top and bottom
of the animal simultaneously
• Drowning sets
• Lethal cable devices that are set to
capture on the neck, that have a nonrelaxing
lock without a stop, and that are
anchored to an immovable object


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

The old guy down the street gave me his secret because he wasn't able to trap them anymore! Last winter we caught 23 raccoons at my mothers house within 4 months, I used the hand snare that looks like a pipe and put cat food inside of it and rubbed fish oil on the outside. I have never seen better results and you can get those traps cheap almost anywhere.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I hear black licorice or watermelon work.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know about out here in Utah, but back in Louisiana and Mississippi my nephews use marshmallows and they catch the heck out of *****.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Ok, I've been playing with a few recipes for my DP Raccoon traps. I think I have come up with a "winning bait". So, if any of you are chasing these Phesant eating suckers I'm giving it out. I call it "**** Candy"
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 lb. bag dry cat food.
> ...


23 ***** is a lot to eat, I hope you share????


----------

